# 80k p.a in Sydney, does that suffice??



## oppurtunity.req (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am an indian, I have an offer with 80k p.a. I am planning to move to Sydney with my 4 year old son and my husband. I am not sure if 80k will suffice for us to live there comfortably considering(rent, indian grocery, sons education )etc..

Can some one please help me with the below details as well:

What will be the rent of a 1BHK(Studio Apartment) in Sydney?
If the rent in Sydney would be too high for me to manage which are the near by suburbs from where i could travel to work daily? And what will the travelling expenses be in such a case?

How costly are the india groceries (per month what would it sum upto)

How is the school fees?

Also how are the rates for day care/ child care in Sydney.

My husband is a Group Head for P& G in India, how is the scope of media / advertising in Sydney ( So that it can give me an idea as to how easy / difficult will it be for him to find a job?)

Please help..


----------

